# So angry, who can I complain too? someone let of for Breaking the law Multiple times!



## Gnash1970 (12 Jan 2011)

Im so angry and feel let down by the Garda of this country.

A friend of mine decided they were no longer going to pay Road Tax or NCT to the state and decided to do this for over 12 months. They also only hold a Provensional Licence so shouldnt be driving on their own.

He used to laugh at me paying all my dues saying I was a tool for paying up, I laughed at them and told him that when they got caught they would be in so much trouble.

They got stopped the other day at a Garda checkpoint, Car towed away.

His punishment was a €160 fine for storage and given 10 days to sort out his NCT and Road tax.

I asked him about a court summons, fine and penalty points. 

Nothing he said, he was given 10 days to sort it out and nothing else will happen.

Surely this cant be right?

He was also caught not wearing a seatbelt.

To make matters worse he says he will sell the car for a €1 to his dad and thus waive all the NCT and Road tax backdate fee`s and avoid having to comply with the 10 days given by the Gardai.

So lets sumarise

Learner Driver driving on their own.
No seat Belt
NCT expired over 12 mths.
No road tax.
2 Bald tyres.

Enough to be banned and yet the Gardai appear to have let him getaway with it, at least he claims.

Who can I make a complaint too, because whilst this is a friend of mine it makes a total mockery of those of us who do obey the law and pay our way and work hard to do so.


----------



## Guest110 (12 Jan 2011)

A new law was brought in this year that says every car has to be taxed and that they are no longer allowing people to say that it was off the road for soo long anymore. If he is going to sell the car and it was not taxed for the last couple of months - will the new owner not have to pay the tax that was not paid. Does the tax not go with the car and not the owner, is it not the same for the NCT ?

The NCT no matter how far out of date you are, will only start from the expiry date of the last NCT. So if he gets the NCT a year later, he is only covered for 1 year. 

I can see your frustation...maybe if you want to complain and make a deal about it, you might get somewhere from his insurance company .....no NCT means your not covered, bald tyres will also go against any claims if he has an accident. 

Maybe you could complain to the tax office or a sergeant in the local station. 

I dont really know though !


----------



## thombom (12 Jan 2011)

If your friend does not provide any documents tax, nct and what ever else he will be into a database and will be sent out a summons for not having tax and nct.This ting about selling the car to his dad for €1 and getting away with it is aload of bull sh*t.

I stopped in my fathers car before and the tax was out by a week and me been a fool forgot to bring the new tax disc down to the garad station before the 10 days and I recieved a summons in the door.(Thankfully it was cleared up before it got to court)


----------



## RonanC (12 Jan 2011)

@ Gnash1970, to be honest with you it sounds like your "friend" is talking a load of rubbish. If he was stopped without tax and NCT, not wearing a seatbelt and with two bald tyres, and having the car taken from him, he will be summonsed to court. This process doesnt happen over night. It can take months for a summons to arrive at his door. The fine he received in an instant on the stop fine. Apart from taking the car from him, which the Gardai did, there is nothing else they can do apart from issuing him with a summons which will happen. 

The Gardai cannot ban someone from the road. We have the court system who take care of this.


----------



## micmclo (12 Jan 2011)

Gnash1970 said:


> Who can I make a complaint too, because whilst this is a friend of mine it makes a total mockery of those of us who do obey the law and pay our way and work hard to do so.



If you are going to complain at least be aware there is no such thing as road tax in Ireland.

The clue is in the name
www.motortax.ie is the website

And money collected isn't ringfenced for roads


----------



## Pique318 (13 Jan 2011)

alexandra12 said:


> A new law was brought in this year that says every car has to be taxed and that they are no longer allowing people to say that it was off the road for soo long anymore.



Eh, no!

A new law was proposed by the minister for Transport to do this, but it's the minister for the Environment that has responsibility for it.


----------



## michaelm (13 Jan 2011)

Gnash1970 said:


> Im so angry and feel let down by the Garda of this country.


Just to play Devil's Advocate here . . there is so much crime in this country but you feel let down by the Gardaí because you view the fine, and 10 days grace to normalise his situation, to be too lenient. Come on.   Surely there's something more serious you could get vexed about.

Learner drivers (other than those on a 2nd Provisional - how Irish is that?) have always needed a qualified driver with them.  This was never enforced.  Of course learners shouldn't be on the roads at all except with a qualified instructor in a dual-control car.  

No seat belt, big deal; the State has no business forcing private citizens to protect themselves.  

Having a current NCT no more means that the car is road-worthy, than having an expired one means it isn't road-worthy.  

Collecting/enforcing disc based motor tax is inefficient and wasteful . . they should just add a few cents to the price of motor fuel and then the polluter will pay (unlike the current nonsense banded emissions based system) and we can forget the administration, avoidance and enforcement.

Bald tyres, says you, says he or says the Garda?


Gnash1970 said:


> Who can I make a complaint too


The Stasi


----------



## duchalla (14 Jan 2011)

Reckon your friend is telling you porkies to save face.  There is no way the Gardai will let him get away with all those offences. Like thombom and RonanC said, these things take time. Dont worry, he'll get what coming to him....


----------

